

Why & howto stay secure from Short URLs using cURL OR webService 'WebHoudini' - abionic
http://hackersmag.blogspot.com/2011/08/howto-check-for-safety-of-shorten-urls.html

======
sjs382
And there's also isshort.com, which will output publisher-provided short URLs
(flic.kr, n.pr, etc)

